# castalla internacional



## gbhow (May 5, 2015)

hi this is my first post on this site, after looking for a long time we have found a villa at castalla internacional , we spoke to a few people in the area, the town of castalla is nice, in all it ticks all the boxes for us, we hope to live there full time in 2016 , we are both retired and both drive, comments please


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gbhow said:


> hi this is my first post on this site, after looking for a long time we have found a villa at castalla internacional , we spoke to a few people in the area, the town of castalla is nice, in all it ticks all the boxes for us, we hope to live there full time in 2016 , we are both retired and both drive, comments please


:welcome:

I last went there a coup[le of years ago, so it may have changed. My only observation is how very British it seemed. 

Every other house seemed to be owned by or rented by someone from UK.


Not what I'm looking for in Spain but then we're all different (thank goodness).


----------



## gbhow (May 5, 2015)

*castalla inter*

we looked at off grid in matarrana that was not for us, we have French neighbours , there are german, dutch and a lot of Spanish on site, now the prices are low , its only 25 mins to Alicante airport 35 mins to the coast, at the moment we still live 20 mins from Weston-Super-Mare with little or no sun and a lot of rain , now we need some sun


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Castalla isn't too far from where we live its a nice clean town with quite an expat population ,

I am not into urbanisations but I guess as you said it is well connected to the motorway so you can get to the airport and coast quickly ! 

Remember it can get cold there in the winter due to the altitude 

Good Luck with the move 

Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

gbhow said:


> hi this is my first post on this site, after looking for a long time we have found a villa at castalla internacional , we spoke to a few people in the area, the town of castalla is nice, in all it ticks all the boxes for us, we hope to live there full time in 2016 , we are both retired and both drive, comments please


I recall reading many complaints about Castalla Internacional some years ago. You will find comments online if you Google it. Also bear in mind that Castalla is 669 metres above sea level which means winters will be very cold at night and you are at risk of heavy snow. We live at 530 metres and were snowed in for threes days in 2009! We have also had temperatures as low as -7c! I also recall taking a tapas lunch in a bar at Castalla and almost having a heart attack when the bill arrived - about three times what I would have paid in our local town! Prices do seem to rocket when there are Brits about!


----------



## gbhow (May 5, 2015)

*castalla inter*

we have lived with the uk winters for a very long time we know at altitude it will be cold but not for so long we have central heating in the villa , over the last few years we have had 4 weeks in gran canaria end of dec / beginning jan to break up the winter and will still be doing that, we came down to agost looking for a garden centre a few weeks ago we ended up on an industial estate with a dog chasing our car, we have be told there is a walking club that walks down to agost from castalla inter so one day we may meet


----------



## Joanniejo (Jan 6, 2022)

gbhow said:


> hi this is my first post on this site, after looking for a long time we have found a villa at castalla internacional , we spoke to a few people in the area, the town of castalla is nice, in all it ticks all the boxes for us, we hope to live there full time in 2016 , we are both retired and both drive, comments please


Hi. Did you move to Castalla, what’s it like. Thank you.


----------

